# Steam up at Linden Indiana Monon Museum



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

We will be steaming up (weather permitting) at the Linden, Indiana train museum on April 22nd. This is right along side the former Monon main line(now CSX) and an active line. Jim Sanders will be setting his portable layout up, which is a smaller portable layout, so smaller engines are the best. I have seen an Aster USRA light Mikado run on the outer loop. Come enjoy(hopefully) some fine spring Indiana weather and raise some steam with us. This will be the first outing of Tom Meyrs's Pearse Countess and coaches after is passing. Hope to see plenty of steamers there. Bring your lawn chairs and canopys if you wish. Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

Have fun! (I know that you will.) I always love going to steam-ups, but we already have two trips to Indiana planned for this year. One for our great niece's wedding and another for my wife's 55th high school class reunion.

I have an operating session on Tom Harris' Lakeside Lines HO railroad on that date. I do plan to bring my TinCUP car along just for laughs.










Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

What part of Indiana Dave? If close by, maybe we can meet for lunch or an impromptu steam up on my line. Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

She grew up in Dublin. The high school was in Cambridge City. The closest city is Richmond. I'm thinking that we are about two hours from where you live. 

I appreciate the invitation, but I know there will be very little "fat" in the schedule for both of the planned trips this year. Also, bringing a live steamer with me would not work well, space wise, for the vehicle I think we will travel in. Perhaps some other time.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

No problem Dave, if you do end up my way, your welcome to stop by and you dont even have to bring an engine. My relatives in Ohio are not far from Richmond. And yes, around 2 hours from my place to Richmond. Have a safe trip when you go.


----------

